# RO unit to garden tap



## hotweldfire (17 Nov 2011)

Debate started on another thread so instead of hijacking someone else's thread thought I should start a separate one.

I recently bought an RO unit and have decided the only convenient place to run it off is my garden tap. Garden tap has a hozelock connector on it usually which does not leak. 

I bought this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/380115033...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_960wt_1185

But the connection with my garden tap is poor. Loads of water leaks out of the top and as a result it takes about 12 hours to fill a 25l jerry can. Am also wasting loads of water.

I then foolishly bought this:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160628403...WNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_670wt_952

Thinking it would allow me to connect the ro hose to the hozelock adaptor on the tap. Of course it's designed to do the opposite. It's for window cleaners to connect an RO unit to a hose, not a hose to an ro unit.

Any ideas how to get this connection working? I've thought about buying an additional connector that would fit the connector I bought above to the one on my tap but can only find male-male ones, not female-female ones, e.g.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f...w.,cf.osb&fp=c7c4bde0db152f7&biw=1280&bih=909

Or is the original tap connector a bit dodgy. Should I just try another one? Don't want to spend the money if I'm going to end up with the same problem given I've got a hozelock connector that don't leak.


----------



## PeteA (17 Nov 2011)

Don't bother with using hozelock on the RO, the back pressure is too much for them (I've found this out too).  Basically the water in an RO unit get's forced through the various filters and membranes which is why the higher pressure your water the quicker you get your RO water.  A normal hose will only back pressure at the pressure of the water (1 ~ 2 bar), I think the water under compression in the RO unit is significantly more, which hozelock connectors aren't designed for.

Presuming your garden tap has a screw thread, get one of these: http://www.tools4trade.com/d-3626064-Y- ... U2545.aspx (or going posh: http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/17063706 ... s&var=sbar).  This will give you two "taps".  Screw your hozelock onto one and the RO quick-fit connector onto the other.  Now all you need to do is to push the RO tube into the quick fit connector when you need water.


----------



## a1Matt (17 Nov 2011)

Pete said spot on what I was thinking


----------



## Radik (17 Nov 2011)

I have something like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kitchen-Mixer ... 3cb072ec76

just unscrew hozelock from the bottom and install the one to connect RO I am doing water inside from tap


----------



## cheebs (17 Nov 2011)

Hey Saj,

It might be an idea to try a washer inside the item from the first link you posted. Some PTFE tape around the thread wont hurt, but I would bet its not sealing properly at the bottom of the thread.

I have quite a selection of washers somewhere at home... If you don't have any yourself, I might be able to find one or 2 that might work and send 'em to you.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Nov 2011)

Hi
I think you may get a better seal with this  :arrow: http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalo ... GkQ8wIwAA#
hoggie


----------



## hotweldfire (17 Nov 2011)

Some great advice, thanks all. This is why I love this forum.



			
				cheebs said:
			
		

> Hey Saj,
> 
> It might be an idea to try a washer inside the item from the first link you posted. Some PTFE tape around the thread wont hurt, but I would bet its not sealing properly at the bottom of the thread.
> 
> I have quite a selection of washers somewhere at home... If you don't have any yourself, I might be able to find one or 2 that might work and send 'em to you.



Have some tape so will try that as first step but might have to take you up on that offer as second step mate, before spending money on new adapters


----------



## cheebs (18 Nov 2011)

Absolutely... Give me a shout ans ill dig them out.


----------

